# tesla style headunit 2012



## dwat4862 (Nov 8, 2018)

i cant find a help to set this up correctly no support from china company tv inop no signal its under toyota things see picks any help please thx so much


----------



## dwat4862 (Nov 8, 2018)

*tv*

i have a t style radio in aux i get a blue screen with atsc in screen help please


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

dwat4862 said:


> i have a t style radio in aux i get a blue screen with atsc in screen help please


Yes we saw your other 2 posts on your TESLA unit. You might need to call China


----------



## dwat4862 (Nov 8, 2018)

l cant get any support from them they call them engineers i think they only have one if that all she has done is lie to me for 2 months ive got this far by google but ive run out of ideas to ask the same question thanks eddy for your reply


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Threads merged


----------

